# Roland GS-24 vs. Graphtec CE6000-60



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I know both cutters are really good. I'm leaning towards the Graphtec because I read a lot about how well it cuts, especially small detailed items. But someone just told me tonight that they tend to break down after 2-3 years. Does anyone agree or disagree with that statement? Any advice towards either one?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

The ce-6000 has been out for a little over a year, so it's hard to say they break down in 2-3 years. I had a ce-5000 for 7 years and the Y axis motor just went out of it and I just bought a ce-6000 last month. I'll stick with Graphtec.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I love my graphtec. I had a Robo pro 2 that I used previously and that was a couple years old, but hardly used. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinyl You Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Graphtec all the way I have an fc8600 and Ce6000 both working flawlessly.


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

They are both top of the line. Just see which one has the most features that you like. I have the Roland and it is a work horse. I know people who have the graph tech and love it. So you can't go wrong with either one

Sent from my SM-N910P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a CE5000-60 for a few years and it still works very well.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Roland has a 3 year warranty. Now that it also comes bundled with the stand, it's the best value.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Haven't owned a Roland cutter but have a Graphtec CE5000-60 for over 5 years. Still works perfectly.


----------

